# ebenfalls .htaccess



## keifler (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo Freunde
ich möchte von tshirt-bedrucken.mogsli.ch weiterleiten auf mogsli.ch. Allerdings sollte mogsli.ch mit tshirt-bedrucken.mogsli.ch überschrieben werden. nun habe ich nur folgendes gefunden:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.meinblog\.de$
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.meinblog.de/$1 [R=301,L]

geht leider nicht und überschreibt auch nicht... was mach ich da****? Bin auf diesem gebiete völlig blond.


----------



## Chumper (15. Mai 2013)

Etwa so?
Du musst natürlich auf "meinblog.de" mit deiner adresse ersetzen:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.tshirt-bedrucken\.mogsli\.ch$
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.mogsli.ch/$1 [R=301,L]
```


----------



## keifler (15. Mai 2013)

ich schreibe eine .htaccess mit den 3 zeilen von dir. die datei kommt auf tshirt-bedrucken.mogsli.ch. aber mogsli.ch wird nicht weitergeleitet und auch nciht überschrieben.

bin ich immernoch blond****?


----------



## threadi (15. Mai 2013)

Zeigen beide Domains auf den selben Webspace und das selbe Verzeichnis? Dann solltest Du das dort ablegen:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !tshirt-bedrucken\.mogsli\.ch$
RewriteRule (.*) http://tshirt-bedrucken.mogsli.ch/$1 [R=301,L]
```

In Sprache übersetzt heißt das:
Wenn _nicht_ die Adresse tshirt-bedrucken.mogsli.ch aufgerufen wird, leite auf tshirt-bedrucken.mogsli.ch/pfad weiter.


----------

